# Mount ideas for Cygolite?



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got a Cygolite... and it's driving me nuts. The damn thing rattles to the point it buzzes. The shop swapped it out for another... same thing. It also won't remain pointed forward - that single screw is the other bad design.

Anyone solve this? Is there a 3rd party mount that works well? Mod/hack for the existing mount?

Thanks!

This is the one I have...


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Got an old inner tube? Cut a short piece off, wrap it around your bars and wrap that with a piece of electrical tape. Mount the light on that, it's basically free and has helped me with lights that want to move/wander.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Post 110 in this thread....

MagicShine GoPro Replacment Mount - Page 5- Mtbr.com

Shows the Cygolite Expillion using one of my GoPro adapters. The user took the slide lock portion of the Cygolite mount and screwed it to the adapter.


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. The problem I've got is with the slide lock portion of the mount, e.g. the light to mount interface, not mount to bar interface. It slides and locks... but isn't tight - it just rattles. I guess I could wedge some tape or other spacer in there. Or, I deform the slide a bit (just notching) to eliminate the rattle. But, what I'd like find, is a totally different mount. 

Garmin, for example, sparked a whole secondary industry - 3rd parties making mounts. I'm guessing there are probably 10x Garmins on bars than headlights, let alone a single brand.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

OldZaskar said:


> ......Garmin, for example, sparked a whole secondary industry - 3rd parties making mounts. I'm guessing there are probably 10x Garmins on bars than headlights, let alone a single brand.


I've made slide lock mounts with integral GoPro tabs for a few guys with Serfas lights. Had a small group get together and order enough quantity to justify a small custom run.

I'd be surprised if there were much, if any, interchangeability between the light brands using slide lock type mounting.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, I have a Cygolite Trion 1300 and a K-Edge combo mount am wanting to do something with the Cygolite like you have for the Serfas just above. Is this something that you make at all?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

The slide lock to GoPro adapter for Serfas pictured above was a custom order. I have never made a specific one for Cygolite. There have been a few Cygolite users that have used one of my plain tab adapters to attach the Cygolite slide lock. Here is a post showing how one person did it.

MagicShine GoPro Replacment Mount - Page 5- Mtbr.com

Info on the adapters is here....

GoPro adapters for bike lights
Additional adapters


----------

